# Du Wifi à Montreux ??



## Matt74 (25 Juin 2005)

Je vais cette année faire partie du staff pour le Festival Jazz de Montreux, mais je ne suis pas de la région.
Je me dis alors que de passer plus de deux semaines sans mon petit iBook risque d'être mission impossible (non faut pas exagérer mais quand même, mais ce sera dur... iBook addict ? Moi ?  )
Bref, j'hésite à l'emmener avec moi, mais seulement si j'ai l'assurance qu'il existe des lieux pour se connecter au net via Wifi (du genre un cybercafé, ou un endroit où tu consommes et où tu peux accéder au net gratuitement...)
Les gens du coin (et les autres d'ailleurs) sauraient-il si c'est le cas ?
Merci d'avance pour votre coopération...


----------



## alan.a (25 Juin 2005)

Le centre de Vevey qui est à quelques km de Montreux est couvert pas du wifi, gratuit il me semble.
C'est tout ce que je sais.


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2005)

sur le site du festival il y a - en tout cas ces dernières années - un stand Apple. Mais je ne sais pas s'il y a du wifi, cela ne m'étonnerait pas...

Sinon tu as un café, le Mayfair où tu as du wifi (toute l'année) 

edit: oui, le wifi à vevey est gratuit  :love:


----------



## Matt74 (25 Juin 2005)

Merci à vos réponses rapides !!   

Vevey, c'est là où habite Shania Twain non ? Parce que si c'est chez elle le coup du Wifi, je veux bien me forcer à prendre le bus   

Merci en tout cas


----------



## geoff rowley (25 Juin 2005)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vos réponses rapides !!
> 
> Vevey, c'est là où habite Shania Twain non ? Parce que si c'est chez elle le coup du Wifi, je veux bien me forcer à prendre le bus
> 
> Merci en tout cas


non elle habite à burrier à côté de mon gymnase  , mais je l'ai jamais vu.. :hein: 
et ouais c'est cool le wi-fi à la place du marché à vevey, il doit y avoir tellement de profiteur !!  
bon jazz '...


----------



## hunjord (25 Juin 2005)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais cette année faire partie du staff pour le Festival Jazz de Montreux, mais je ne suis pas de la région.



Respect


----------



## molgow (25 Juin 2005)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vos réponses rapides !!
> 
> Vevey, c'est là où habite Shania Twain non ? Parce que si c'est chez elle le coup du Wifi, je veux bien me forcer à prendre le bus
> 
> Merci en tout cas



Tu peux toujours aller camper 2 semaines au bord du lac au camping de la Maladère vers Burier, c'est pas loin. 

Shania, je l'ai eu aperçue depuis le gymnase de Burier, pendant un cours de physique, bon c'était y a longtemps déjà... Elle faisait son jogging 

Au fait, si vous voyez des gars de la protection civile qui parquent les gens à l'extérieur de Montreux, soyez cool avec eux, ça serait sympa. Merci pour moi  (je ferais partie de ces gars quelques soirs...)


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

Les hotspots WiFi en Europe... 

Et, entres autres : 
- Le réseau Swisscom... 
- Le réseau suisse Freespots... 
Etc.


----------



## Matt74 (25 Juin 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> non elle habite à burrier à côté de mon gymnase  , mais je l'ai jamais vu.. :hein:
> et ouais c'est cool le wi-fi à la place du marché à vevey, il doit y avoir tellement de profiteur !!
> bon jazz '...



Bon si ya que ça je ferai un détour lol    sinon j'ai cru comprendre que c'était La Tour de Peilz ou un truc comme ça où se trouvait sa gigantesque demeure...
Par ailleurs j'essaierai de faire partie de ces profiteurs de la Place du Marché de Vevey


----------



## molgow (26 Juin 2005)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> sinon j'ai cru comprendre que c'était La Tour de Peilz ou un truc comme ça où se trouvait sa gigantesque demeure...



C'est juste. Mais elle habite plus précisément à Burier, qui se trouve sur la commune de La Tour-de-Peilz.

Sa maison, c'est juste à côté du Gymnase de Burier, juste en dessous de la route qui se trouve en dessous du texte "Chailly".


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

La Tour-de-, Docquéville t'es ou ?


----------



## molgow (1 Juillet 2005)

Et voilà, le Montreux Jazz a commencé  :love:

J'y étais depuis 11h ce matin, je crois que je vais aller me coucher. Demain je bosse de 11h à 1h :affraid:


----------



## alan.a (2 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'habite juste à côté de Mme Vauclin et je la croise tous les matins quand elle va chercher ses oeufs au poulailler.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'habite juste à côté de Mme Vauclin et je la croise tous les matins quand elle va chercher ses oeufs au poulailler.



Ben moi, j'habite près de chez Jean Claude Brialy, je le croise régulièrement au Champion® à côté
de chez moi, et franchement, c'est 'ach'ment moins sexy !


----------



## iMax (2 Juillet 2005)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais cette année faire partie du staff pour le Festival Jazz de Montreux, mais je ne suis pas de la région.



Moi aussi j'y suis ! 

J'ai commencé hier. En magouillant, j'ai réussi à avoir accès au backstage du Casino Barrière et j'ai pu afler une dédicace de Tori Amos pour ma copine :rateau: Le gros garde du corps noir devait bien peser 150kg et n'était pas très commode


----------



## kisco (3 Juillet 2005)

c'est toujours la même chose ce Montreux Jazz, trop de monde ! 

Comme chaque année, Apple a mis suffisamment de pub iPod un peu partout, mais alors la dernière que j'ai vue elle est super-originale, et y avait du genre en permanence 50 personnes qui l'admiraient !! (dont moi...)

c'est une installation dans le lac qui projette en l'air de l'eau ce qui crée un "panneau d'eau" sur lequel un projecteur envoie diverses pubs (fixes) de l'iPod ! Magnifique et énorme ce truc !!! 

c'est tout au bout du festival off, en bas de la place du Marché, si quelqu'un peut le prendre en photo, ça serait cool !

sérieusement, y a que Apple pour faire une pub pareille! :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juillet 2005)

:rose: 





			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un peut le prendre en photo, ça serait cool !


----------



## molgow (4 Juillet 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout au bout du festival off, en bas de la place du Marché, si quelqu'un peut le prendre en photo, ça serait cool !



Quand j'irais faire un tour là bas, je la prendrais en photo 

Pour l'instant je reste où y a pleins de bonne bouffe, de la bière et des jolies hôtesses sympathiques (salut Gaby si tu nous regardes  )


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, il pleut, il fait froid, je me dis qu'il y aurait personne à Montreux. Et c'était bien le cas 
Mais les résidus sonores qui parviennent jusqu'à ma fenêtre me disaient "vas-y sors". Je suis donc tout de même allé voir Beautiful Leopard, groupe "post-rock", dans un style qui ressemble à Archives pour ceux qui connaissent, mais en plus puissant et moins électronique, plus rock. Donc pas de regret d'être sorti pour ce concert gratuit.


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

Hier, après une longue journée de boulot, je vais voir ce qui se passe à la scène _off_. Il paraît qu'il y a du ska, un groupe nommé Package et ça serait sympa, il paraît. Finalement, je suis resté tout du long scotché devant la scène. Du ska festif entraînant, des jeunes, des vieux, pleins de monde qui dansait. Les vieux n'avait pas trop la technique pour danser du ska, mais après tout, qui est-ce qui a dit qu'on devait danser le ska d'une telle manière ? Bref, encore un bon concert à Montreux, et toujours gratuit 

_Malheureusement, pas de photo pour ce concert, j'avais oublié mon Ixus 40 _


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2005)

Arghhhh! On s'est raté. On aurait pu se boire un verre ensemble.

J'y passe pratiquement chaque soir. En général, tu y es à quelle heure?

Et je n'ai pas vu ce «panneau d'eau». Faut dire, qu'avec les cordes qui tombaient ce soir...


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

Hé les gars, faites-moi signe quand vous y êtes, j'y bosse tous les soirs


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai vu The Corrs, Garbage, BBKing, Solomon Burke, Kraftwerk, Tori Amos sans débourser un centime 

Vive le Staff Access !!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu The Corrs, Garbage, BBKing, Solomon Burke, Kraftwerk, Tori Amos sans débourser un centime
> 
> Vive le Staff Access !!



Toi tu vas finir dans la pisicine à Claude Nobs, grand fou coquinou. :love:


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu The Corrs, Garbage, BBKing, Solomon Burke, Kraftwerk, Tori Amos sans débourser un centime



Dimanche, je buvais une bière à côté du fils de Solomon Burke et d'un musicien de BB King 

Sinon cette semaine ben moi j'y suis tous les jours de 11h à 14h environ au bar de la gym de Chailly (grand bar Coca-Cola devant la maison des congrès). Et puis de temps en temps j'y bosse pour le service. Passez nous acheter qqch, on vend pas que du Coca !! (beurk :sick: ) Bière, sangria, vins aussi !! :love:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'y suis tous les jours de 11h à 14h environ au bar de la gym de Chailly



C'est moi qui vide ta caisse le soir  (suis au coffre  )


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

Hihi.. ben hier t'as pas du vider grand chose avec le temps pourri qu'il y avait


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche, je buvais une bière à côté du fils de Solomon Burke et d'un musicien de BB King
> 
> Sinon cette semaine ben moi j'y suis tous les jours de 11h à 14h environ au bar de la gym de Chailly (grand bar Coca-Cola devant la maison des congrès). Et puis de temps en temps j'y bosse pour le service. Passez nous acheter qqch, on vend pas que du Coca !! (beurk :sick: ) Bière, sangria, vins aussi !! :love:


 
Le bar d'en face vend la bière à 3 francs suisses. Pas besoin de jazz.


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

Ouai mais c'est de la concurrence déloyale !! Ces gens profitent de toute l'infrastructure du Jazz, du monde qui vient, des concerts et de la musique gratuite, mais ne paient rien du tout pour ça 

Et puis consommer dans les bars du festival, ça aide aussi à faire vivre des sociétés locales comme la société de Gym de Chailly, le Rinkhockey, le Sauvetage, etc...


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hihi.. ben hier t'as pas du vider grand chose avec le temps pourri qu'il y avait



Justement, je dois te dire de te bouger et de gagner en rentabilité pour pas te faire sacker


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

Arf... faut aller le dire à mon chef ça 

Et puis, si c'était pas marqué partout Coca-Cola mais Heineken, on vendrait sûrement plus


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais c'est de la concurrence déloyale !! Ces gens profitent de toute l'infrastructure du Jazz, du monde qui vient, des concerts et de la musique gratuite, mais ne paient rien du tout pour ça
> 
> Et puis consommer dans les bars du festival, ça aide aussi à faire vivre des sociétés locales comme la société de Gym de Chailly, le Rinkhockey, le Sauvetage, etc...



I agree


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais c'est de la concurrence déloyale !! Ces gens profitent de toute l'infrastructure du Jazz, du monde qui vient, des concerts et de la musique gratuite, mais ne paient rien du tout pour ça
> 
> Et puis consommer dans les bars du festival, ça aide aussi à faire vivre des sociétés locales comme la société de Gym de Chailly, le Rinkhockey, le Sauvetage, etc...



Il ne profite de rien du tout...

Ils sont là à l'année. Ils vivent de la location de leurs pédalos et vendent des glaces et des boissons. Tout comme les terrasses des hôtels aux abords du festival.


----------



## molgow (6 Juillet 2005)

Ben si il profite, je sais bien qu'il est là toute l'année, mais les dizaines de milliers de personnes qui passent devant son stand pendant ces 2 semaines, c'est pas lui qui les amène ! Il paie pas un centime pour ça ! C'est pourquoi je me refuse d'aller lui acheter quoi que ce soit !


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

Le «Jazz» est devenu une monstre bastringue et me gonfle de plus en plus. 

Qu'il est loin le temps du Casino, où l'on dormait dans les jardins après les concerts...


----------



## mayfair (20 Février 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le «Jazz» est devenu une monstre bastringue et me gonfle de plus en plus.
> 
> Qu'il est loin le temps du Casino, où l'on dormait dans les jardins après les concerts...




la bastringue a 40 ans cette année !!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> la bastringue a 40 ans cette année !!!!!!!




Une usine à gaz, où tu paies les concerts un prix de malade , sans compter le prix des consommations..que tu paies en Jazz, ça a vraiment perdu son âme ... une pompe à fric sans intérêt


----------



## Jec (20 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une usine à gaz, où tu paies les concerts un prix de malade , sans compter le prix des consommations..que tu paies en Jazz, ça a vraiment perdu son âme ... une pompe à fric sans intérêt



c'est certain. En plus y'a pas de jolies filles .. rien à fouttre là-bas ..


----------



## mayfair (20 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> c'est certain. En plus y'a pas de jolies filles .. rien à fouttre là-bas ..




oue parce qu'a chateau doex vous avez de beaux ballons a air chaud mais a part ca:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> c'est certain. En plus y'a pas de jolies filles .. rien à fouttre là-bas ..



C'est vrai que ça fait longtemps que j'y ai pas remis les pieds


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça fait longtemps que j'y ai pas remis les pieds


 
Qui poste avec le pseudo de Pitchoune?


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui poste avec le pseudo de Pitchoune?



LeSqual est pas encore rentré  Faut bien que je m'occupes


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une usine à gaz, où tu paies les concerts un prix de malade , sans compter le prix des consommations..que tu paies en Jazz, ça a vraiment perdu son âme ... une pompe à fric sans intérêt



C'est tjrs en vigueur cette histoire de Jazz ? Il me semblait qu'au Off on pouvait payer de façon "normale" maintenant ?  
Y a quand même des bons concerts au off....


----------



## mayfair (20 Février 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça fait longtemps que j'y ai pas remis les pieds




on t'attend avec plaisir pour relerver le niveau  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## molgow (20 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tjrs en vigueur cette histoire de Jazz ? Il me semblait qu'au Off on pouvait payer de façon "normale" maintenant ?
> Y a quand même des bons concerts au off....



Bien sûr. Toutes les boissons ou nourritures se paient en Jazz.

Pour ceux qui ralent contre ce système... pensez qu'il a été introduit car le festival prélève un pourcentage sur le chiffre d'affaire sur les stands de boissons et bouffe et le système de jetons et le seul système qui leur permet d'avoir un contrôle. (autrement les gens fraudent en déclarant moins que gagné)


----------



## mayfair (22 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. Toutes les boissons ou nourritures se paient en Jazz.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ralent contre ce système... pensez qu'il a été introduit car le festival prélève un pourcentage sur le chiffre d'affaire sur les stands de boissons et bouffe et le système de jetons et le seul système qui leur permet d'avoir un contrôle. (autrement les gens fraudent en déclarant moins que gagné)




cela dépend ou tu es autour de stravinsky c'est les jazz  mais au festival off kiosque a musique en francs et euro !!!


----------



## mayfair (22 Février 2006)

Pour parler de WIFI la Municipalité de Montreux a un projet pour installer le WiFI sur tout le bord du lac et si tout va bien déjà cet été


----------

